# Reliable Dog Walker Needed



## HappyWorker (Aug 2, 2013)

We are currently looking for a reliable dog walker and sitter who is available weekdays and occasionally in the evening. The position is Monday to Friday from 9 a.m. - 2 p.m..

An average day with our two quiet sight hounds would consist of two walks (each an hour long), one feeding, and any required bathroom breaks to our backyard. Some days you will be required to give medication with the meal but this is easily administered. And of course, attention and affection. Belly scratches are always greatly appreciated. 

This is an ideal job for a dependable person who has some work or studying they can accomplish from the comfort of our home. All applicants should be honest, reliable, non-smoking, and someone who can follow a few simple instructions and commit to longer then few months term.

Good stable pay! Cash paid weekly (approximately $800 a month or more).

If interested in spending some time with our two loving creatures please reply and tell us a bit about yourself

Sending a resume would be helpful


----------



## HappyWorker (Aug 2, 2013)

really no one is interested? I posted this for a friend.. She is originally from Europe.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

HappyWorker said:


> really no one is interested? I posted this for a friend.. She is originally from Europe.


I am not interested but it might help if you gave information like what city is this in?


----------



## HappyWorker (Aug 2, 2013)

My location is in Edmonton, Alberta with my ID name.. so I thought that was a given. Sorry if that wasn't clear. The location is in Edmonton near Southgate Transit Center.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi I was reading on the ipad app and you cant see the location on that just the name happyworker


----------



## HappyWorker (Aug 2, 2013)

*oh thats why*

ohhh thats why.. i'll fix the ad. thanks for that..


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Have a look on kijiji Edmonton under Pets > pet services. I've seen pet walkers there before.

Kijiji Edmonton Area Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Edmonton Area, Alberta


----------

